# Miracle Detail - £7k Detail on Rolls Royce Phantom in black.



## Miracle Detail

Hi All,

Hope everyones keeping well and enjoying the sunshine.

Here's a video of a detail that I carried out on a very abused black Rolls Royce Phantom. Over 80 hours was spent on this car alone. 4 Stage Paintwork correction, full interior detail, engine detail, 4 layers of Swissvax Crystal Rock Wax, etc etc.

I have endless HD footage of the work carried out on this car, so this is the first part, second part coming soon! 

Enjoy! - 




Comments welcome! 

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## ross-1888

good first post. like the idea of actually showing people what you are doing. £7k detail..... lol folk have too much money but if youu can get it then why not. good finish for a well abused car.


----------



## Avanti

Nice :thumb:
The before shots, look shocking, don't think I could do that to paint even if I tried to


----------



## -Kev-

ross-1888 said:


> good first post. like the idea of actually showing people what you are doing. £7k detail..... lol folk have too much money but if youu can get it then why not. good finish for a well abused car.


drop in the ocean for the owner of a RR Phantom i'd imagine..


----------



## telewebby

amazing work

alex


----------



## Hair Bear

£7k - LMFAO :lol:


----------



## ross-1888

-Kev- said:


> drop in the ocean for the owner of a RR Phantom i'd imagine..


thats what i was thinking mate lol. probably lost more than that lol


----------



## pete330

Nice work


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

Stunning work! Very impressive indeed! Great video and presentation too. Love your logo in particular, very modern and slick!!

Great that you're on here too


----------



## kings..

good results without doubt.... however I find the title of the thread pretentious.


----------



## ryanuk

Yeah ace work looks mint! But don't think you have to tell people the price of it,to me sounds like your showing off.


----------



## scooby73

Excellent work on some seriously abused paintwork!:thumb:

I thought the video was very 'slick'! The 50/50 and action shots were good too!


----------



## -Kev-

can't people just comment on Paul's work rather than pick holes in the thread title / price involved?


----------



## Rowan83

Fantastic job, bet it was tough going! :thumb:


----------



## m4rkie23

WOW. Thats some epic correction!


----------



## Neil_S

Thats a very nice 50/50!


----------



## deanchilds

No one else bangs on about price tho on here. Price has nothing to do with posting the quality of your work. For £7k it surly should be the muts nuts at the end of 70 odd hrs.


----------



## Biggy

good video, like the speed up part of you doing the wet sanding.


----------



## ryand

Nice work, nice video and like the soundtrack, what is it?


----------



## -Kev-

deanchilds said:


> No one else bangs on about price tho on here. Price has nothing to do with posting the quality of your work. For £7k it surly should be the muts nuts at the end of 70 odd hrs.


agree, Paul's work is stunning,
wasn't a need for someone to post '£7k LMFAO' though


----------



## deanchilds

If we all had the money then im sure we would spend it on the best detail around, but I just dont think we need to know prices on here. I love talking about earnings dont get me wrong, but if its started be posted about on here then it will turn in to a warzone. 

I love his work and have nothing against Paul btw.


----------



## Olly1

Some people have too much money. If they can **** up a Rolls that bad, they dont deserve it. 

£7k is a hell of a lot cheaper than a full respray which no doubt the owner would probably have happily paid. 

Nice work Paul.

p.s you need to organise a detailing day :thumb:


----------



## SBerlyn

Excellent work as ever, Paul.

When do we get the Fiat 500 writeup? 

S


----------



## Tiauguinho

-Kev- said:


> agree, Paul's work is stunning,
> wasn't a need for someone to post '£7k LMFAO' though


That is true Kev, it is not needed, but stating the cost on the Thread Title is, as someone else said, pretentious. So not surprised someone picked on that.


----------



## ianrobbo1

anyone want to see my £7 quid detail ?? OOPS!!  my erm cheaper detail!!


----------



## martyn

kings.. said:


> good results without doubt.... however I find the title of the thread pretentious.


I'm sorry but Paul is an expert in marketing himself... And fair play to him...:thumb:

If he can get £7k for a detail and to owner is happy to pay for the work everyone is happy!

Excellent Paul!! I hope some day I can have even a 1/10th of the skill that you have.


----------



## Dave KG

Looks good to me


----------



## swiftshine

How long does everyone think it will be before everyone gets bored of this **** and just appreciates Pauls work as good detailing? Without the *****ing, moaning, backbiting etc.

I mean, who gives a monkeys if the detail cost £7K? The car is worth a lot more!

Nice work Paul. Great 50/50s. :thumb:


----------



## CupraRcleanR

Don't think I'll bother posting the 70K detail I just did on the NASA Space Shuttle.

It took over 1 lightyear anyway and the video gets abit boring.


----------



## Skodaw

How the hell does someone get a cars paintwork in that state in the first place - let alone a vehicle of that sort of value. 

Really like the video - and the logo, very nice


----------



## Guest

I cannot believe some of the comments..........absolute ****ing idiots you are!!!

No point going on about it,nice work,keep it up


----------



## jamest

CupraRcleanR said:


> Don't think I'll bother posting the 70K detail I just did on the NASA Space Shuttle.
> 
> It took over 1 lightyear anyway and the video gets abit boring.


A lightyear is a measurement of distance not time...I'll get my coat. :wave:


----------



## Guest

swiftshine said:


> How long does everyone think it will be before everyone gets bored of this **** and just appreciates Pauls work as good detailing? Without the *****ing, moaning, backbiting etc.
> 
> I mean, who gives a monkeys if the detail cost £7K? The car is worth a lot more!
> 
> Nice work Paul. Great 50/50s. :thumb:


Yup im with you on this 1,i had to hold back what i really wanted to type...........or id be on the ban road out of here :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I agree too, he's at the top of his game, offering a premium service at a premium price to owners' of prestige cars. Cost is irrelevant but I bet some of the other 'top end' detailing companies don't charge dissimilar amounts for their 'top end' details. 

Look at the man hours gone into it! As said, cheaper and a better option than a respray on something of that size and expense.


----------



## Ste T

He is a guy trying to make a living like everyone else. 

The guys being cut a rough deal because nobody really 'knows' him or indeed 'hangs around' with him. 

Internet forums do suffer from keyboard warriors..!!

It's easy to be seen as a bad guy in this game, usually by those your smoking, in the industry with new ideas and high quality respected work....

good look paul...


----------



## ianFRST

superb detail. looking forward to seeing more posts

but i cant help but feel, if you'd only have left the cost out of it, you wouldnt have got the negative replies. maybe you wanted them? who knows  :lol:


----------



## Guest

Nice.

And now I know what 3000grit with machine looks like :thumb:


----------



## Edward101

Great post, look forward to the second part :thumb:


----------



## Ste T

if it wasn't for the likes of MD, VXRMarc, Shine On, drive n shine, PB, i think i still would be using a sponge and AG etc, these guys are at the forefront of the industry and should be noted and if one of them puts its a 7k detail we take note, so there is no bad publicity here...as i see it


----------



## deanchilds

I for one dont disagree with charging £7k for the detail but people dont usually post figures etc and just to keep the peace it might be better not too.


----------



## nick_mcuk

Hair Bear said:


> £7k - LMFAO :lol:


Yeah I would go with that comment...Jesus wept even that's taking the **** by my standards!!!


----------



## Solvent Sid

Superb!!! wow had it been washed with a brillo pad :thumb:


----------



## Guest

nick_mcuk said:


> Yeah I would go with that comment...Jesus wept even that's taking the **** by my standards!!!


Are you comparing yourself to paul dalton :lol: :lol:

Or saying the comment is harsh:lol: :lol:


----------



## nick_mcuk

T4RFY said:


> Are you comparing yourself to paul dalton :lol: :lol:
> 
> Or saying the comment is harsh:lol: :lol:


No cos I havent got the balls to charge that much...I have some morals  (joke)

I dont know if its a harsh comment...but £7k for 7h work....come on you cant be serious....I dont think that needed to be put in the thread...little bit of showmanship if you ask me...no wonder it puts peoples backs up!


----------



## Russ and his BM

I think the op probably wanted to signal that this thread would be of interest to those looking for a detail at one end of the spectrum, and he's obviously (and rightly) proud of this.

However, the post title, like the car in question, is vulgar, in my opinion. So I can also see why people find it a little tacky.

Bottom line? It's a fab day and we all should crack open a cold one and enjoy it!:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Top work by the genius of detailing himself.

Good to see you back posting again on DW.

Paul


----------



## patonbmw

nick_mcuk said:


> No cos I havent got the balls to charge that much...I have some morals  (joke)
> 
> I dont know if its a harsh comment...but £7k for 7h work....come on you cant be serious....I dont think that needed to be put in the thread...little bit of showmanship if you ask me...no wonder it puts peoples backs up!


Think its a misstype it was 70 hours+

Lets be serious here £100 an hour is not out of the norm. BMW - Merc nearly all of the main prestige dealers charge this sort of rate + products

It is skilled work therefore can be priced appropriately so.

Why do people go to Merc/BMW etc to get their car fixed if a local indie can do the same for half the price.... One of the main reasons is that they like the reassurance of that it is in the hands of someone with a great reputation built and can trust them

A lot of time and effort has been spent building up this image, fair play to him I say


----------



## Guest

nick_mcuk said:


> No cos I havent got the balls to charge that much...I have some morals  (joke)
> 
> I dont know if its a harsh comment...but £7k for 7h work....come on you cant be serious....I dont think that needed to be put in the thread...little bit of showmanship if you ask me...no wonder it puts peoples backs up!


It's called jealousy,and he is not asking people to reply with silly comments,he is proud of his work,so would i be if i was him,if you don't like it just dont step away from the computer and swear at somebody,i dont think he cares what you think about the price,the job is done.


----------



## Tyrrell

great work ! Love the 50/50 shots and particularly loved the zoom in shot, i look forward to seeing the next part .


----------



## ross-1888

who cares about it. the work is top quality as usual from md. the fact that he mentions the price is a bit of showing off. you have to take you hat off to him for managing to be able to justify to a client 7k worth of work.


----------



## Guest

Lets put it this way for the people who think 7k is taking the mickey:

£7000 divided by 80 hours = *£87.50 Per Hour*

Take away the VAT = *£74.46 Per Hour*

For under £75 Per Hour you get one of the best in the business looking after your vehicle !! that's not including the products that have been applied to the car which cost a fortune .......

It's like comparing a Lada to a Ferrari .... yes they both do the same thing, but one of them does it a whole lot better !!

Well done Paul :thumb: value for money in my opinion


----------



## Tunero

Very impressive... the work... and the cost!


----------



## wedgie

Very nice video and some top quality workman ship :thumb::thumb:


----------



## FrazzleTC

Beautiful work on a very impressive car. Truly amazing!


----------



## jammyb2010

fantasic work! most impressive 50/50 shoots I think I've seen and what a lush car to work with! look forward to second half ;-)


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

Another Pinnacle detail Paul and as usual stunning end results , i wouldnt want you to post any other way , always subject of discussion which livens my day 
looking forward to the Missile writeup


----------



## Miracle Detail

jammyb2010 said:


> fantasic work! most impressive 50/50 shoots I think I've seen and what a lush car to work with! look forward to second half ;-)


Thank you...

Here is an extra close up shot of the 50/50 before and after view of the drivers door.






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton
Miracle Detail.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

Nice work Paul.


----------



## zieluch

Great work man, amazing. £7k no cheap but for rolce roys owner no to much


----------



## gb270

It dont get any better than that


----------



## Dtfrith

I can't belive a car could get like that, let alone a RR. Where can I find the rest of the video?


----------



## -Kev-

Dtfrith said:


> I can't belive a car could get like that, let alone a RR. Where can I find the rest of the video?


think you'll find Paul has'nt posted it yet..


----------



## Auto Finesse

If Paul did not want to discuss cost then clearly he would have left it out of the thread title, some will see it as reasonable and just, others wont, every one has there own opinion and will see value of a service differently. most big correction details you see on here from the top guys will already be pushing 2-3 grand for 4-5 days work anyway, they just dont post it in the thread title.

I think the 50/50s where great but IMO the video dragged on a bit for just alot of 50/50 shots, paint correction is a big part of detailing but not the only part, for 7 grand id expect to be seeing some very meticulous cleaning and polishing work else where and im sure it happened but its ashame you did not show it in the video to really justify the cost to the doubters.


Thats just my opinion of course...


----------



## b3n76

Stunning work Paul.I personally like the fact youve added the price.
Gives a very good insight to detailling imoa.


----------



## Miracle Detail

james b said:


> If Paul did not want to discuss cost then clearly he would have left it out of the thread title, some will see it as reasonable and just, others wont, every one has there own opinion and will see value of a service differently. most big correction details you see on here from the top guys will already be pushing 2-3 grand for 4-5 days work anyway, they just dont post it in the thread title.
> 
> I think the 50/50s where great but IMO the video dragged on a bit for just alot of 50/50 shots, paint correction is a big part of detailing but not the only part, for 7 grand id expect to be seeing some very meticulous cleaning and polishing work else where and im sure it happened but its ashame you did not show it in the video to really justify the cost to the doubters.
> 
> Thats just my opinion of course...


Don't worry, thats all in the next video - part 2. :thumb:

But to be honest, getting photos and footage is a bonus when time allows though, i don't always have the time to get lots of footage of everything, as i wouldn't get anything done! 

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Auto Finesse

It was not a cheap dig, just my opinion of how maybe you could clarify and justify the price tag a little easier to people who cant really see it, i know what sort of time and effort would go in to a detail of that type, on a car like that in that state but others may not.


----------



## TUBS

Great Paul, you have made detailing what it is today, youve been in the game for many years and you have always been at the top with a large following and proving your the best with others not happy at you doing so,great to see your posts on here again !!

Cheers

Martin:thumb:

wow that is some 50/50


----------



## zippo

£74.46p per hour ex vat , For the work involved.. Bargain .The cars owner got off lightly IMHO,


----------



## Roy

Quality work mate, nice to see you back here :thumb:


----------



## Dtfrith

Sorry, thought it was just me being slow and not being able to find it.


----------



## Herefordquattro

kings.. said:


> good results without doubt.... however I find the title of the thread pretentious.


Why?
7k is a lot of cash no doubt but to restore the paintwork to it's original glory on a £120K car requires some special skill and a LOT of hours hard graft so my hats off to you


----------



## buff not enuf

Job well done looks like new could i do better NO would i like to YES and get paid good money YES PLEASE ,if paul gets paid mega money good on him and show it off to all to see keep it up and i for one would like to see these details in future.


----------



## tamandlee

top work there Paul, how that paint can be so bad I do not know and it takes some skill, knowledge and big dangly bits to launch a sander at it - though tbh it didnt look much worse!!

With regards the price of the detail have people never wondered how much some of these big details actually cost, what with the value of the car involved, the insurance fees, the products, the time spent earning very little whilst honing a craft, rental of suitable premises, advertising, time when not working etc etc. As has been said we pay for main dealers to work on cars that charge what seems like a small fortune per hour and all they do is plug in a computer and change a few bits. You dont have to be a rocket scientist to work it all out. There was a posting by one of the big names on here for a hearse in a similar state to this car, a number of people worked on that car alone for a week at least - must have been at least £5k, but because it was never mentioned it was never an issue. I work for a joinery firm, we charge more than the average because we are damned good at what we do and we are never short of work and have had repeat clients for over 20 years, people will pay what they believe to be a fair amount for a satisfactory job to be done.

Just my 2ps worth, and every credit once again to Paul - though if you spent less time with a camera in your hand instead of a polisher you might have got the job done for £6980 :buffer: :thumb: lol


----------



## Amos

Great work, Paul....

I just love the way the 7k comment got EVERYONE talking, which is called marketing...!

Remember the 5k car wash, made him the man he is today...!


----------



## Mini 360

Herefordquattro said:


> Why?
> 7k is a lot of cash no doubt but to restore the paintwork to it's original glory on a *£120K* car requires some special skill and a LOT of hours hard graft so my hats off to you


Where you buying your Phantoms? :lol:

Very nice detail but even if I did have one and had loads of cash £7k for it....no thanks haha!


----------



## Mike Hunt

zippo said:


> £74.46p per hour ex vat , For the work involved.. Bargain .The cars owner got off lightly IMHO,[/QUO
> 
> I'm guessing the average cost of hourly rates at a non prestige main dealer in the south east of the country. Wheres the problem?


----------



## tamandlee

Mini 360 said:


> Where you buying your Phantoms? :lol:
> 
> Very nice detail but even if I did have one and had loads of cash £7k for it....no thanks haha!


ah, but your phantom wouldnt need Pauls skills in the first place as you wouldnt do your best to ruin its paintwork in the first place :thumb:


----------



## Ronnie

stunning work Paul its work like this from yourself and the other pros that i aspire to be nearly as good as, that inspires me to push the limits of my ability so keep posting....


----------



## Herefordquattro

Mini 360 said:


> Where you buying your Phantoms? :lol:


uhm.. here:
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...radius/1500/quicksearch/true/page/1?logcode=p

but it's an old one so if you want to go top end then £275k:thumb:
http://www.autotrader.co.uk/classif...code/hr49pz/quicksearch/true/page/1?logcode=p

point is it's still money well spent on a 120k motor never mind 200+:driver:


----------



## Mini 360

tamandlee said:


> ah, but your phantom wouldnt need Pauls skills in the first place as you wouldnt do your best to ruin its paintwork in the first place :thumb:


This is true...... :buffer:


----------



## Miracle Detail

Ronnie said:


> stunning work Paul its work like this from yourself and the other pros that i aspire to be nearly as good as, that inspires me to push the limits of my ability so keep posting....


Thanks Ronnie, I'll keep posting, don't you worry about that!

Have 4-8 supercars to detail Mon/Tues, so this should make a good thread for you all!


----------



## evolutionwc3

Paul- great work as usual and thanks for taking the time to document some of your work!


----------



## who45

for an owner of a 120k car 7k is chump change if there minted, bit like a footballer spending silly money - we look at it as insane - but there minted so 7k is like minimal to them. 7 grand at 80 hours, thats a nice hourly rate - thats 4 months wages for me - id only have to work 3 times a year lol.

shocking under the lights at how bad it is tho - alot of patience to do that. i fail to see how people can let things get so bad


----------



## Ronnie

Miracle Detail said:


> Thanks Ronnie, I'll keep posting, don't you worry about that!
> 
> Have 4-8 supercars to detail Mon/Tues, so this should make a good thread for you all!


b45tard.... I have a mondeo, BMW 320 and a c220 next week oh how the world is ill divided!!! fancy a swap LOL:lol::lol::lol:

You know if u ever get bored there could be an opening at OCD-ni if u pass the entrance exam that is!!:thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

Ronnie said:


> b45tard.... I have a mondeo, BMW 320 and a c220 next week oh how the world is ill divided!!! fancy a swap LOL:lol::lol::lol:
> 
> You know if u ever get bored there could be an opening at OCD-ni if u pass the entrance exam that is!!:thumb:


lol, and a CSL in black, and a blue Audi RS6, all need to be finished by end of week...gonna be a busy week!! :buffer::buffer::buffer::buffer:


----------



## Ronnie

well what u doing in here come on there's work to be done!!!!


----------



## CJS-086

Wow, just wow. That came up great!

How can some people just let a car like that get so stuffed in the first place? To much money?


----------



## Keefe

Great work! I am a big fan of yours. Especially on how the Makita looks like it's an extension of your arm. Did you change the polisher? It looks like something else in the video.


----------



## Rickyboy

Looking good!

Ignore the twats...


----------



## paulmc08

and here's another 2p's worth,if the owner was happy with the quote and the fantastic work that transformed a black bucket,back into the proper prestiege vehicle that it is,then that's all that matter's,maybe Paul putting the price up on the thread was to grab people's attention,and if this is so then it certainly worked,it was the first one i went to anyway.

Here's a little comparison for those who are hung up on the price,this may put thing's into perspective.Neighbour's of mine had there new Bmw 3 series back at the main dealer's for an oil and oil filter change,a quick check over and a wash,being generous i would say an hour and a half's work,and the bill a tidy sum of £350,and why was it paid? quite simply to keep the service book up to date,so in a way it's simular to the correction Paul done,he got the car back to showroom condition, which i think would have added quite a few pound's to the value of the car again.


simply stunning Paul:thumb:


----------



## Saqib200

Can't argue with that, some top work there.

Saqib


----------



## swest0223

Excellent work! Can't wait for the next video installment!


----------



## Bradley

Wish I got 80 hours on a Phantom, the Rolls Royce dealership only give me 36 for a full paint correction detail and they have to be perfect! But hey im not complaining, when finished these giants are like rolling mirrors. Best colour for flake popping is Blue Velvet Sparkle simply awesome!!!!


----------



## Ste T

Amos said:


> Great work, Paul....
> 
> I just love the way the 7k comment got EVERYONE talking, which is called marketing...!
> 
> Remember the 5k car wash, made him the man he is today...!


but this car wash was not just pauls brain child, someone closer to home needs some of that credit...:thumb:


----------



## Finerdetails

been up one day, over 4.5 k views and over 90 replies, says it all realy


----------



## AustCy

what a great and useful video really good to see this and the car was a STATE


----------



## Miracle Detail

20RSport said:


> but this car wash was not just pauls brain child, someone closer to home needs some of that credit...:thumb:


The five k car wash was invented by my friend Paul and I one evening, only thing that I didn't do was write the press release, but it was all my idea, I'm the one who sat down one evening and worked out as many stages as possible, etc. Back in those days it was only my friends and I that knew all the stages!!!!!!! :lol:

Think some people need to get there facts right.

Also it was my idea to make car waxes as well!


----------



## Guest

Awesome job! I dunno how you find the time to take such good video's and get the work done! P.S im the guy who asked to use your video on my facebook :thumb: cheers for that


----------



## Norms

Amazing turn-around:thumb:

I thought when a car is in this kind of state the only thing you could do was get it re-sprayed. thanks for making a believer out of me!:argie:


----------



## rockape

If it wasn't for paul and, all the pros alike on here, we'd have learnt nothing.
We have all ready lost some, through negative and abusive comments. Carry
on this way and, future members on dw will not benefit from these guys knowledge of the work and products.

opinions are like a***h**** everybody has one


----------



## Woteva

What an awesome detail. I didn't find the title pretentious at all. I think it just describes just how much of an epic detail this was. If I could get a car up to that standard I'd be stoked. Guys like Paul Dalton set the benchmark that all of us aspire to reach. Again awesome work.

Good to see Tall Poppy Syndrome is alive and well. Hopefully all the crap doesn't stop Paul sharing his future work with us.


----------



## Sharpy

Finerdetails said:


> been up one day, over 4.5 k views and over 90 replies, says it all realy


Exactly, I think if 7k wasnt in the title, it would still get a lot of views and comments, just not as many as there is now, its clearly been posted for this very reason, maximum exposure


----------



## dooka

patonbmw said:


> Think its a misstype it was 70 hours+
> 
> Lets be serious here £100 an hour is not out of the norm. BMW - Merc nearly all of the main prestige dealers charge this sort of rate + products
> 
> It is skilled work therefore can be priced appropriately so.
> 
> Why do people go to Merc/BMW etc to get their car fixed if a local indie can do the same for half the price.... One of the main reasons is that they like the reassurance of that it is in the hands of someone with a great reputation built and can trust them
> 
> A lot of time and effort has been spent building up this image, fair play to him I say


Here Here..


----------



## glyn waxmaster

Nice worl Paul. £7k is great value compared to a respray and more to the point keeps the car original.


----------



## Nanolex

Oustanding work, the 50/50s are unbelievable! :thumb:


----------



## Leemack

All I believe is worth saying is that the correctional work on that car is top notch and should be praised.

Nice work Paul


Ps Beers on you and mine's a Vodka - Monster


----------



## Ashtra

thats shocking


----------



## woodym3

i can understand why the 7k was in the title.. marketing, exposure etc, but also inland revenue and customs and excise now know how much he is charging. im not saying anything underhand is going on but you never know who is reading this thread.. p.s. stunning work, i think we would all like to get to that level !


----------



## ercapoccia

State of the art detailing!


----------



## -Kev-

woodym3 said:


> i can understand why the 7k was in the title.. marketing, exposure etc, *but also inland revenue and customs and excise now know how much he is charging*. im not saying anything underhand is going on but you never know who is reading this thread.. p.s. stunning work, i think we would all like to get to that level !


and?..


----------



## pcc

TSC-DETAILING said:


> Lets put it this way for the people who think 7k is taking the mickey:
> 
> £7000 divided by 80 hours = *£87.50 Per Hour*
> 
> Take away the VAT = *£74.46 Per Hour*
> 
> For under £75 Per Hour you get one of the best in the business looking after your vehicle !! that's not including the products that have been applied to the car which cost a fortune .......
> 
> It's like comparing a Lada to a Ferrari .... yes they both do the same thing, but one of them does it a whole lot better !!
> 
> Well done Paul :thumb: value for money in my opinion


Does that make you a Lada then lol

Nice work paul, excellent work so far.


----------



## woodym3

-Kev- said:


> and?..


all i am saying is if they ever do investigate they will have something to go on .. thasts all.. i have been running my busuness since 1982 and once they get their teeth into you they dont let go.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Can we get back on topic please!!!


----------



## ant_s

ive watched the video a few times now and think it is very good, the 50/50s are awesome, how long did you have the car for? i know over 80 hours but is that 2 40 hour weeks or long days?


----------



## justina3

woodym3 said:


> all i am saying is if they ever do investigate they will have something to go on .. thasts all.. i have been running my busuness since 1982 and once they get their teeth into you they dont let go.


I still dont follow your point,

with regards the price I do feel your industry is selling itself short on price nice to see someone bucking the trend.

the job of course is outstanding II would struggle to get that finish in seven weeks and guess i still wouldnt get there.


----------



## Deano

on topic please gentlemen. this is about miracle details work not his accountants.


----------



## bigperm

paul fantastic work 2nd to none. ur work is amazing and anyone here yapping about the prices you charge tbh is just jealousy because not many people can charge them sort of prices and still be in business. credit to you. i no im from n ireland but if you were ever gona run a course to share some of your wisdom and knowlege id be on the first plane to be there. keep posting plenty of work its a joy to read


----------



## Guest

That is a truly superb finish :thumb: I'm looking forward to part two.


----------



## Escort God

real nice

amazed how a car got like that

but real good tranformation


----------



## Dionysus

The 50:50s look amazing and that's a lot of car to correct! :buffer:

My sister recently had her new car detailed by Miracle Detail and the price was competitive. I believe extra time was spent on the wheels; I had the pleasure of washing it twice (the only time it's been washed in 3 months) and the dirt on the wheels came off real easy (can't get mine anywhere near that level of finish). :thumb:

The beading on the paintwork (several coats of crystal rock) is also excellent, so having had personal experience of Paul's work I've no doubt the owner of the RR will be very pleased.

Let's hope they took out a maintenance contract to keep it looking that good (assuming it got into that state in their ownership). :detailer:


----------



## PootleFlump

Looks pretty good just like most of the professional detailers posting in the studio.


----------



## JJ_

Amazing work there. 

I think it wouldn't do you any harm to show a bit more of what you do - I know due to following you for quite some time. 

I.e. there are laptops/measuring devices etc pretty technical. 

The video shows the glam side, there is a lot more to MD details than you see.


----------



## The Doctor

Fantastic work there Paul, first class job. Keep the videos coming :thumb:


----------



## Guest

fantastic work,paul is a paid up member so i suppose he is entitled to post cost's etc at the end of the day its a marketing tool for his company thats one of the reason's he is so popular and if customer's pay him that amount of money then good for him :thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29

Wow Paul, this is amazing work! I first seen you on 5th Gear and i love to see the cars you detail on youtube. The price is relative to the quality of work and value of the car surely. If youre at the top of your game then you can surely name your price and people will pay it. Funnily enough a while back a mate sent me an mms of a guy washing the very same model at the tesco carwash with a brush at Kingston Park, Newcastle Upon Tyne. Cringworthy! This wasnt in the toon by any chance was it Paul:lol:
Phil


----------



## JCW85

Great quality videos, hope there is more to come on this one.

As a few have already touched on, it would have been nice to see a bit less of the paint defects and more of the processes involved i.e. was there alot of contamination present when claying?

Cheers

Chris


----------



## GIZTO29

PAul, did you have some kind of rig for the panning shots ?
Phil


----------



## magpieV6

wow! I can see why you cost soo much, your work is epic!


----------



## R1KK1 BFG

FANTASTIC advertising once again Paul .... Marc 



Just to be the first :

whats the "missile"


----------



## Jorge

Amaizing job there Paul!! :argie:


----------



## p1tse

£7k for a detail!?

could have had a decent respray with change?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail

p1tse said:


> £7k for a detail!?
> 
> could have had a decent respray with change?


I doubt it , 5 layers done by hand.


----------



## Guest

p1tse said:


> £7k for a detail!?
> 
> could have had a decent respray with change?


I know someone that works in the paint department of RR, and I asked once about a respray cost.

£30k so £7k on Paul's work is less than a qtr and will look far better than a respray/flat/polish at the factory.


----------



## smegal

As an amateur on the outside looking in I like seeing what people charge. It makes it interesting seeing how the pro's make a living.

At the end of the day the pro's have to pay so much out that they have to charge high to make money.


----------



## Tunero

Hampshire Vehicle Detailing said:


> I know someone that works in the paint department of RR, and I asked once about a respray cost.
> 
> £30k so £7k on Paul's work is less than a qtr and will look far better than a respray/flat/polish at the factory.


Incredible!!!!

£30k for a respray...!!!


----------



## Miracle Detail

Tunero said:


> Incredible!!!!
> 
> £30k for a respray...!!!


And I bet it would be spot on for that, I see so many resprayed cars and panels on a daily basis, everything I put under my lighting system looks cr*p, even a £8k respray I saw the other day was full of sanding marks, it needed a good 20-30 hours plus to make it to a standard that I would let it out the door.

I have another detail to put up soon, Porsche GT3RS in orange, both sides been painted, even with windows out, but still full of sanding marks and sh*t orange peel finish! And thats on a gen 2 997 with barely 5k on the clock, this took 25 hours to get right.

So, yes, £30k is about right from rolls, you maybe able to get it for £20-£25k, but there is not many bodyshop in the UK that I would trust to respray any of my cars!!

Here's a proper orange peel finish, rear door of the Miracle van, resprayed by my friend...










Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Aeroandy

I'm really interested in the camera setup Paul uses. I'm also more interested in how he does it rather than before 50/50 and after.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Aeroandy said:


> I'm really interested in the camera setup Paul uses. I'm also more interested in how he does it rather than before 50/50 and after.


Please ask away... Im using a Sony HD camcorder hrd12 i think.


----------



## TCD

Very good job Paul. 

I agree with you reply. £30k for a respray is a normal price here too. (In a oficial RR center)


----------



## Racer

I think the owner of the Rolls saved money with Paul´s Job.
Because any respray couldn´t match the factory finish in quality or durability.

So Paul made a perfect finish and protect it ( and detailed all the rest ) for £7000....It´s a Bargain for a car like this.

Amazing job Paul and please continue to post some superb jobs like this , always amazed by your work.

Um abraço


----------



## ChuckH

patonbmw said:


> Think its a misstype it was 70 hours+
> 
> Lets be serious here £100 an hour is not out of the norm. BMW - Merc nearly all of the main prestige dealers charge this sort of rate + products
> 
> It is skilled work therefore can be priced appropriately so.
> 
> Why do people go to Merc/BMW etc to get their car fixed if a local indie can do the same for half the price.... One of the main reasons is that they like the reassurance of that it is in the hands of someone with a great reputation built and can trust them
> 
> A lot of time and effort has been spent building up this image, fair play to him I say


But if a Plumber or a Roofer went to Your Mums house for a few hours and charged 4 to 5 hundred pounds You would be OK with that ?
Im not doubting for one second the superior ability of tha OPs work But telling us about the price just isnt needed.
If the Customer is happy then all is well. And good luck to Paul for getting that ammount for doing it !!.............:thumb:


----------



## paranoid73

Fantastic work Paul, I've been a fan of your work for a while and its great to see some of it on the forum :thumb:


----------



## Sweetcakes

Fantastic work:buffer:

Would love to see more of the fast forward work like you did with the sanding/polishing... The camera shows the defects perfectly, nice setup you have there, keep up the good work:detailer:


----------



## justina3

ChuckH said:


> But if a Plumber or a Roofer went to Your Mums house for a few hours and charged 4 to 5 hundred pounds You would be OK with that ?
> Im not doubting for one second the superior ability of tha OPs work But telling us about the price just isnt needed.
> If the Customer is happy then all is well. And good luck to Paul for getting that ammount for doing it !!.............:thumb:


but we are not talking about a few we are talking about 70


----------



## horned yo

Ronnie said:


> stunning work Paul its work like this from yourself and the other pros that i aspire to be nearly as good as, that inspires me to push the limits of my ability so keep posting....


+1:thumb:


----------



## wanna veccy

80 hrs, tbh why would someone saying they charged £7k for something have any effect in a negative way to anybody else?? surely ppl know that paul charges big bucks for his time by now(not that he aint worth it)so why let it bother u. i would like to know the price that pro's charge,1 so i can laugh at the thought that someone spent a third of my wages just for a descent car wash,2 so that i can turn around to my self and say mine looks just as good as that( yeah right) and cost me less than £25per wash to do.lol


----------



## ChuckH

justina3 said:


> but we are not talking about a few we are talking about 70


Go find a calculator Mate 7k for 70 hours is a hundred an hour..........

Plumber for 4 hours 400 quid is a hundred an hour And Your Mum or Gran might not be happy ?

As Ive said good luck to the Guy If I could get a ton an hour I would take it !


----------



## p1tse

fair enough

good job and amazing income at an hourly rate (obviously got to take into account of equipment), but must be chuffed


----------



## Guest

7k for for the equivalent of *2 weeks* work.

4 layers of Swissvax Crystal Rock Wax plus all the other products, water, electric.; bargain I'd say !

If the owner happily paid 7k then the work is worth 7k, if he would have paid 20k then the work would have been worth 20k... somethings only worth what someone else will pay for it.....

I know several builders/plumbers/electricians that wont get out of bed for less than £100 an hour....


----------



## paulmc08

JasonE said:


> 7k for for the equivalent of *2 weeks* work.
> 
> 4 layers of Swissvax Crystal Rock Wax plus all the other products, water, electric.; bargain I'd say !
> 
> If the owner happily paid 7k then the work is worth 7k, if he would have paid 20k then the work would have been worth 20k... somethings only worth what someone else will pay for it.....
> 
> I know several builders/plumbers/electricians that wont get out of bed for less than £100 an hour....


Exactly,

i would have also thought that the owner probably took a trip to his nearest RR dealer,and asked about getting the vehicle sorted and or what the price's involved would be,i know if the car were mine(although it would never be let get anywhere near that state)i would certainly be asking main dealer's on how the mess could be rectafied

so at the end of the day the only two people that are going to be happy with the outcome,are the owner and Paul,the owner would have thought he got a bargain compared to the price of a re-spray,and Paul i'm sure firstly was happy that the customer was happy,and of course got a good wage for his effort's.


----------



## VIPER

Right folks. I've just had a quick scan through this thread, (unfortunately I wasn't here over the weekend so am coming to it fresh today).

We're all here to discuss the detailing, not the financial aspect. 

You all know the rules about posts in this section, and whilst the inclusion of the cost in the thread title was always going to be something of a talking point, can we view this thread as something of a case-in-point, and I think anyone who wanted to comment on the monetry aspect has now done so, and for any of Paul's future threads, regardless of if the cost is mentioned or not, to concentrate on the detailing please!

Thanks
Viper


----------



## Guest

Quite right :thumb:


Just watched the video; That is some serious, serious neglect, the paint looked like it had been sanded in places, had someone used a scotchpad or something to try and remove tar or whatever ? 
Who had been 'looking after' it?


----------



## ChuckH

JasonE said:


> 7k for for the equivalent of *2 weeks* work.
> 
> 4 layers of Swissvax Crystal Rock Wax plus all the other products, water, electric.; bargain I'd say !
> 
> If the owner happily paid 7k then the work is worth 7k, if he would have paid 20k then the work would have been worth 20k... somethings only worth what someone else will pay for it.....
> 
> I know several builders/plumbers/electricians that wont get out of bed for less than £100 an hour....


Your having a laugh right ?? No bricklayer gets 800 quid a day Trust Me Ive been in the building trade for 37 years and the above has never happened.
In the current climate a lot of highly skilled tradesmen are lucky to get 100 a day ! And thats a fact.....


----------



## ChuckH

Viper said:


> Right folks. I've just had a quick scan through this thread, (unfortunately I wasn't here over the weekend so am coming to it fresh today).
> 
> We're all here to discuss the detailing, not the financial aspect.
> 
> You all know the rules about posts in this section, and whilst the inclusion of the cost in the thread title was always going to be something of a talking point, can we view this thread as something of a case-in-point, and I think anyone who wanted to comment on the monetry aspect has now done so, and for any of Paul's future threads, regardless of if the cost is mentioned or not, to concentrate on the detailing please!
> 
> Thanks
> Viper


Viper Why not take the financial aspect out of the thread title ????


----------



## S3-DAVE

Excellent work as usual from a top detailer:thumb:


----------



## Guest

ChuckH said:


> Your having a laugh right ?? No bricklayer gets 800 quid a day Trust Me Ive been in the building trade for 37 years and the above has never happened.
> In the current climate a lot of highly skilled tradesmen are lucky to get 100 a day ! And thats a fact.....


 I realise Scotland is running 200 years behind the rest of the world but thats soo out of touch.
Even the untrained, 'no speaky de igwish' Poles make 500 notes a day around this way


----------



## RandomlySet

edit: removed my original post......

watchhing the video now


----------



## Olly1

Over 10,000 views.. Man this thread has seen some action.

Paul - Have you got any full views of the completed Rolls? Would love to see some shots of the end result. Like you did with the TT you were working on a few months back. Also what was the interior like? Was the owner as rough with that as the outside? :car:


----------



## kenny-c

TSC-DETAILING said:


> Lets put it this way for the people who think 7k is taking the mickey:
> 
> £7000 divided by 80 hours = *£87.50 Per Hour*
> 
> Take away the VAT = *£74.46 Per Hour*
> 
> For under £75 Per Hour you get one of the best in the business looking after your vehicle !! that's not including the products that have been applied to the car which cost a fortune .......
> 
> It's like comparing a Lada to a Ferrari .... yes they both do the same thing, but one of them does it a whole lot better !!
> 
> Well done Paul :thumb: value for money in my opinion


Good post that, also take into account premises costs, insurances, products, tax man cut etc


----------



## RandomlySet

very nice.... will you be doing a write-up? I know you, vxrmarc and a few others do a video, but TBH, I prefer to scroll through pictures. The odd video showing trails, etc are ok, and have their place....

each to their own I guess


----------



## Marsson

edit:


kenny-c said:


> Good post that, also take into account premises costs, insurances, products, tax man cut etc


and I am quite sure, that the money is subject to income tax.


----------



## RandomlySet

got a feeling mods will be closing this thread or deleting posts soon.....


----------



## ChuckH

JasonE said:


> I realise Scotland is running 200 years behind the rest of the world but thats soo out of touch.
> Even the untrained, 'no speaky de igwish' Poles make 500 notes a day around this way


I traded for 37 Years as a building contractor in the Midlands..................

Taking a pop at The Scottish people and thier culture just undermines Your lack of grasp on the subject

Polish on 500 a day ? Show Me.


----------



## jedi-knight83

good correction work


----------



## borinous

I think this is an excelent job carried out by an awesome detailer. The statement of price is clearly just an indication to the seriously bad condition the paint work was in. If it had been in good condition andhe charged £7k then that may be unjustified. 

You have to think how much would a Rolls Royce dealer ask for a full respray??? As that is what it would have needed.


----------



## big ben

wish someone would pay me that to do a detail, good work there!!!!


----------



## jedi-knight83

kings.. said:


> good results without doubt.... however I find the title of the thread pretentious.


How???

Compared to polished bliss with all their registered trademarks and fancy pants detail titles.

end of the day the work is top notch so who cares what its called or how much it costs.


----------



## Driftland Liaison

:lol::lol::lol::lol:
Polish workers getting £500 a day building maybe i should have thought of that as my new career :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Tiauguinho

Racer said:


> I think the owner of the Rolls saved money with Paul´s Job.
> Because any respray couldn´t match the factory finish in quality or durability.
> 
> So Paul made a perfect finish and protect it ( and detailed all the rest ) for £7000....It´s a Bargain for a car like this.
> 
> Amazing job Paul and please continue to post some superb jobs like this , always amazed by your work.
> 
> Um abraço


What this man says is true


----------



## Marsson

[email protected] said:


> :lol::lol::lol::lol:
> Polish workers getting £500 a day building maybe i should have thought of that as my new career :lol::lol::lol:


No you should't. 1st fault: The money in the cash box is NOT what you have earned. Thinking like that you are bankrupt within a month. :thumb:

BTW: If the title tells the price it has to be allowed to disuss it (my opinion)


----------



## dominic84

At the end of the day if you can get away with overcharging then fair enough, there are people in an industry I'm in that charge 5 times what I do but they can't justify the additional cost and their 'first in the market' edge is starting to wayne due to increased competition from lower priced competitors.

It's the same situation here, the outcome is good obviously but could the same thing have been acheived by someone else for less? Of course.

So I don't think overcharging is exactly something to be proud about but I would say make hay while the sun shines :thumb:

NB - this isn't money related specifically but I feel if your going to post something up for public scrutiny then all comments (good or bad) are valid and less they amount to abusive/threatening personal attacks or are totally OT (which I don't think any are) then they shouldn't be censored.


----------



## ChuckH

jedi-knight83 said:


> good correction work


Thats OK He needed telling .......................:thumb:


----------



## VIPER

The mods won't be closing or deleting anything, but I will say this, and I don't want to have to come back to address this thread for a 3rd time; Yes the mention of the cost in the title is a valid point to discuss, and I'm sure Paul's okay with that provided it's in conjunction with comments about the actual work (otherwise he wouldn't have mentioned it), but it's simply to highlight what a time consuming and intensive job it was, not to show off in anyway.

Yes make a comment on it, if you have to, but this thread is at what now - 172 posts and how many have been _purely_ about the cost or even nothing to do with the detailing or Paul's video at all?

Not good enough people....and you know it 

Back on topic please! :thumb:


----------



## ChuckH

........


----------



## amiller

great turnaround.


----------



## RyanJon

I don't like video's, (unless there tutorials) I much prefer pictures and text so I can look at them at my own pace, and read whats been done.

I started watching but got bored very quickly as I usually do with all detail vids.

No doubt the work was spot on though!:thumb:

Ryan


----------



## Dan Clark

Epic detail. Fact.

I wish i could hold a candle to this....


----------



## ksm1985

i think the video dragged on a bit, however i have only ever seen a before and after photo of wetsanding so was cool to see it being brought back to life after the fast cut passes


----------



## Doc

Outstanding, probably some of the best 50/50 shots I have seen and shows in laymen's terms what can be achieved with hard work and skill.
With regards to cost it is relevant if the poster wants to let everyone know his rates and comparable to a full respray which is what some people would have resorted too without prior knowledge of the detailing world..


----------



## P4ULT

nice work but im with chuckh on this one i think if any other trade tried that price they would be on rogue traders.


----------



## tamandlee

P4ULT said:


> nice work but im with chuckh on this one i think if any other trade tried that price they would be on rogue traders.


and if he screwed up the paintwork who would have to pay for the £30k respray???


----------



## Deano

the detailers insurance company probably.


----------



## Rich @ PB

jedi-knight83 said:


> How???
> 
> Compared to polished bliss with all their registered trademarks and fancy pants detail titles.
> 
> end of the day the work is top notch so who cares what its called or how much it costs.


...and that's pretentious?! Your brand name has value if you cultivate it in the right way, so protecting it (and making that fact clear) and making it stand out (by memorable marketing) makes sound financial sense. This is something Paul clearly understands too, and hat's off to him for this and what he has done and continues to do for the industry as a whole.


----------



## Deanvtec

Very nice turnaround Paul, Look forward to seeing an indepth write-up aswell.

Whether it cost £7k or not theres no deying its much cheaper than a respray. Makes me laugh that alot of people are spewing that the detail cost nearly £100 per hour.. Theres alot of people in the car industry that charges this..

Some Car dealers charge way over £100 per hour to have a spotty 17 year old change your oil! 

Again alot of car dealers charge between £300 - £500 to apply Supaguard or Diamondbrite to your car, they take about 1 hour to do this and never prep the car properly!!! 

Theres alot of valeters out there who also charge around £300 to apply the above sealants, Ive known some to do 2 cars in a day and earn £600, these guys don't even know about clay bars or how to use a rotary! As far as they are concerned there happy if the customer is!

Solicitors can charge £200 just to send a letter out!

I know plumbers who earn £95 per hour + vat!


So in all as Paul is "at the top of his game" therefore he can justify these kind of charges. I know a few detailers personally who to me are at the top of there game who I kind of look up to and aspire to who don't charge this kind of money but turn out equally superb results on every detail but its there choice what they charge people, If Paul can push boundrys in what it is possible to earn in this detailing industry then bloody good on him! He's a pro and charges accordinally. Theres plenty of other trades where people charge far more. 
Keep up the great work.:thumb:


----------



## P4ULT

tamandlee said:


> and if he screwed up the paintwork who would have to pay for the £30k respray???


the same people who would have to pay if i ruined someones house.


----------



## badly_dubbed

nice work 

who cares if the guy paid 7k or 7quid.

its all about the work, the polishing and the waxing, screw the politics!


----------



## Miracle Detail

Who wants to see some beautiful Pagani Zondas!!!!?????? 

And a Lambo lp640 Versace edition 1 of 20 ??


----------



## -Kev-

Miracle Detail said:


> Who wants to see some beautiful Pagani Zondas!!!!??????
> 
> And a Lambo lp640 Versace edition 1 of 20 ??


me!


----------



## sim L

Miracle Detail said:


> Who wants to see some beautiful Pagani Zondas!!!!??????
> 
> And a Lambo lp640 Versace edition 1 of 20 ??


ME!!!!! Fantastic work on the Rolls as well! :thumb:


----------



## Buck

Miracle Detail said:


> Who wants to see some beautiful Pagani Zondas!!!!??????
> 
> And a Lambo lp640 Versace edition 1 of 20 ??


Now that sounds good

Also, great work on the Phantom - that paintwork was ruined before you worked on it - I didn't think it was recoverable at one point.


----------



## Miracle Detail

mmmm....


----------



## -Kev-

:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## Miracle Detail

another...


----------



## -Kev-

your spoiling us now Paul! :lol: 
:argie:


----------



## Miracle Detail

And one of my favourites...


----------



## Miracle Detail

back to make my video now... have over 500 pics from today and lots of HD footage!!! More to do tomorrow...


----------



## -Kev-

look forward to seeing it :thumb:


----------



## sim L

Looking forward to it!


----------



## Miracle Detail

One of the videos will hopefully be up by tomorrow morning... the 3 Pagani Zondas....


----------



## sim L

Do you actually sleep Paul?!


----------



## Miracle Detail

sim L said:


> Do you actually sleep Paul?!


Err, no not much, usually get about 5-6 hours sleep per night, the other 18-19 hours im working, thats 7 days per week and for a very long time. And I still love every minute of it!!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

What do you drive yourself Paul?


----------



## shaqs77

Bloody hell 7k!!!!!!!!! To be fair though the car was a right pig, amazing work. Hope I can detail to that level soon!


----------



## Miracle Detail

RussZS said:


> What do you drive yourself Paul?


205 Bhp Mercedes Sport X van in black

340 Bhp Scooby classic shape

160 Bhp Honda CRX Vtec

75 Bhp Yamaha Raptor

The Raptor is the quickest 0-60 though!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare

I bet that van shifts!!

Do you track the CRX? Such great cars!


----------



## Miracle Detail

RussZS said:


> I bet that van shifts!!
> 
> Do you track the CRX? Such great cars!


Yes, its torque is 440Nm at 1,600 - 2,400 rpm.. only thing is that it eats tyres bigtime, a set barely lasts 9k miles. I've also had it all Speedlinered inside the back, i'll have to dig out some photos of the back.

But here's one of the outside










No don't track the CRX, the Scooby is for the track


----------



## robsonj

Great video ,thanks for sharing


----------



## wedgie

Miracle Detail said:


> 160 Bhp Honda CRX Vtec


Any pics of your crx paul ??


----------



## detailersdomain

looks good:thumb:


----------



## Top_Gun

Paul does an outstanding job, and I don't understand why any professional might have an issue with his price.

Think about it: By charging this sum, he does not take away any of your income. In fact, anyone charging low takes away from your income, as his prices will set a benchmark which your customers might use against you.

So if anyone keeps the prices up, it is good for the business in general.

Regarding the video: A little less scratch-showing would have been nice. You get a full impression after 15s ;-)

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## KKM

Very impressive work Paul.

Video is cool

:thumb:


----------



## INWARD123

I cannot believe anyone has a problem with the price let's look a the facts

The guy is working at a rate of £75 per hour = Merc dealers where I live charge £105 per hour and a wheel alignment which takes 1.4 hours comes out at something like £390 inc vat - I had my drains jetted for something like £260 for 30 Min's work plus their travel and this was a good job and I had shopped around !

He is using top notch products not a bottle of fairy and long handed broom. If anyone should have a pop may be at the wax manufacturer for what they charge per tub ?

Has anyone thought that because of the _size of the car _it's paint type and its condition then the cost is easily justified. Oh by the way I have just had a look at a bill from a VW van dealer for some work and they charge £78 perhour plus VAT now what is the better value.


----------



## Miracle Detail

sneek preview of the three zondas on YouTube


----------



## Fatman Soldier

Top work as all ways mate. 

Who gives a f00k about the price, looks fantastic now. And definatly at least a quarter cheaper than a price of a respray. Wish i had the balls to do Wet sanding. Might go down the Scrappy soon and get me a bonnet or two and have a play. 

Looking forward to the next vid.


----------



## ViewWise

Nice work!


----------



## chrisc

good work prefer pictures though.price wise good on you that you got to that level.my main question is did you use any autosmart stuff


----------



## Miracle Detail

chrisc said:


> good work prefer pictures though.price wise good on you that you got to that level.my main question is did you use any autosmart stuff


No.

Kind regards
Paul


----------



## chrisc

so what tackle do you use then paul


----------



## Miracle Detail

Mainly 3m, swissvax and Zaino


----------



## chrisc

get some autosmart g101 right stuff cleans owt.do like swissvax though never tryed zaino or 3m


----------



## Miracle Detail

chrisc said:


> get some autosmart g101 right stuff cleans owt.do like swissvax though never tryed zaino or 3m


I've been using g101 for over ten years. But prefer citrus degreaser.


----------



## Fatman Soldier

You got that other Vid sorted yet mate.


----------



## Waka

That's a stunning bit of works on the Rolls.
I just can't believe how abused it is! That's not just a scrapey auto wash or even an amateur in a supermarket car park...that's vandalism! ;-)

Top result tho!

W.


----------



## The Beast

Love your work Paul! One question, as I think you have a lot of experience with 3M polishes. FCP does create a lot of dust when I'm compounding. How do you keep this dust down to minimum or even stop the dusting? Cause I see you also do you detailing in high class showrooms? Then all those dust will make the showroom very dirty right?


----------



## kings..

using a small amount of ultrafina can reduces the dust along with increasing work time.


----------



## chrisc

Miracle Detail said:


> I've been using g101 for over ten years. But prefer citrus degreaser.


see even the best in england use autosmart g101.its just that good and dash dandy are my favourite two items at minute:thumb:.only needs dave and gordon to use it and the best in scotland and england will be useing the stuff


----------



## riddlesstephen

Ok so going out on a limb here...... Paul do you fancy a life-swap? I'm a penny-less student in Edinburgh :thumb: 

Your work has always astounded me in every sense, and if only I, One could win the lottery to have a lovely car, and Two somehow bargain you away from london to detail my lovely car here in Edinburgh.

We can all dream


----------



## JasonPD

Man alive! That was shockingly bad before, great work, really liked the 'speeded up correction' part of the vid, if only it was that easy..... :thumb:


----------



## ade33

Superb work there on a (now) beautiful motor, how did they ever let it get that bad? Nice to see you posting it here too, despite the flak you have taken over the price. I work for myself and from that point of view, if my customer and I are both happy with the price, then it is right, end of.

You are undoubtedly at the top of your game and if you can get work in charging that sort of money an hour (and it's not over the top), then good luck to you.

Cheers bud,


----------



## Miracle Detail

Fatman Soldier said:


> You got that other Vid sorted yet mate.


Here's a sneek preview....






Kind Regards
Paul

p.s. Music is from Netsky's new album before anyone asks!


----------



## Mini 360

Zonda F Tricolore in full Carbon! OMG thats gorgeous!


----------



## Miracle Detail

Mini 360 said:


> Zonda F Tricolore in full Carbon! OMG thats gorgeous!


Wait till you see the pics I got!! 700 in two days and over an hour of Pagani porn!


----------



## Escort God

Pagani porn

amazing cars, love the carbon one


----------



## Jesse74

Awesome work there Paul, nice to see you back on DW !


----------



## Skodaw

Those Zonda's - simply WOW - loving the tricolor one, never seen blue carbonfibre before!! - my ultimate supercar.


----------



## Miracle Detail

Clever Nickname said:


> Awesome work there Paul, nice to see you back on DW !


Thanks Dude!!


----------



## Scotch

Cant wait for that Zonda write up. How soon will it get here??

Lovely cars, your a lucky man.


----------



## mobileman

Zonda F Tricolore OMG I cant believe how nice that car looks makes the other 2 look like a golf lol

Great work Paul


----------



## head

bruv great job done there on all the wagons


----------



## -Kev-

'bruv' :lol:


----------



## 08micsta

After reading this thread at least 5 times I have realised its time I made some changes in my life. 

I do detailing part time and love it. My skill is no where near even a pro but I do my best. I dont have a respective career although I love photojournalism and mixing this with cars. 

Looking at where you are in your life as far as your career is going is truly inspirational. Seeing vehicles like the Rolls Royce as well as those Pagani's has made me realise that I need to start taking my career seriously so that I too can get to where you are even. If if it is in car journalism. 

Once again. Fantastic work and keep posting for us. 

Mike


----------



## Jesse74

kings.. said:


> good results without doubt.... however I find the title of the thread pretentious.


Come on guys no need to hate here. If I made anywhere near what Paul makes on a detail like this I'd be sure as hell to post it. Actually I'd like to thank PD for posting the price of that detail, because it helps me to justify my prices even more .


----------



## Top_Gun

Clever Nickname said:


> Come on guys no need to hate here. If I made anywhere near what Paul makes on a detail like this I'd be sure as hell to post it. Actually I'd like to thank PD for posting the price of that detail, because it helps me to justify my prices even more .


Just what I said: There is nothing to be envious or even bothered by these prices - Paul's price sets a comfortable benchmark for top-notch work that helps the entire business to establish better prices for excellent work.

Best regards,

Detlev


----------



## K2Ri

Just awesome work Paul! :buffer:

I watched all of your videos and they are all great. Keep posting some more videos in future too.


----------



## Miracle Detail

K2Ri said:


> Just awesome work Paul! :buffer:
> 
> I watched all of your videos and they are all great. Keep posting some more videos in future too.


Thanks!  Pagani Zonda video uploading to YouTube at the moment, I'll let you all know when it's uploaded. :thumb:

kind regards
Paul


----------



## swiftshine

Miracle Detail said:


> Err, no not much, usually get about 5-6 hours sleep per night, the other 18-19 hours im working, thats 7 days per week and for a very long time. And I still love every minute of it!!


With that kind of work ethic you deserve the success you are obviously having.
Hats off to you:thumb:


----------



## woodym3

swiftshine... have you turned german?


----------



## RusstySheriffsB

JasonE said:


> I realise Scotland is running 200 years behind the rest of the world but thats soo out of touch.
> Even the untrained, 'no speaky de igwish' Poles make 500 notes a day around this way


No Way!! im from hertfordshire and im a plumber, there is no work out there at the moment and the only people who are after plumbers are paying 70 quid a day! can you ask some of the poles if there looking for any labour for 500 a day :lol:


----------



## Big Bru

Epic detail on a epic motor! :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

swiftshine said:


> With that kind of work ethic you deserve the success you are obviously having.
> Hats off to you:thumb:


Thanks Swiftshine! :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers

Miracle Detail said:


> Thanks Swiftshine! :thumb:


+ 1

But your Job is like being the worlds best porn star!!

Playing all day with some of the most sexy sensual beatiful shaped creatures in the industry..........:thumb: LUCKY BD 

P.S ( 3M polishes and pads all the way for Phantom paint? )


----------



## catalin1984

Paul, could you please tell me what HD camera are you using?

by the way, noticed you are working with 3m fast cut plus, how come no dust results when you were working with it.

Is it because you are not working until all the abrasives break?


----------



## Phil H

Stunning work as ever Paul! Glad to see you back on here!


----------



## Miracle Detail

catalin1984 said:


> Paul, could you please tell me what HD camera are you using?
> 
> by the way, noticed you are working with 3m fast cut plus, how come no dust results when you were working with it.
> 
> Is it because you are not working until all the abrasives break?


HDR 12 Sony, old one.

Re: FC+, I guess I've been using it a very long time, I never get any dust.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## m4rkie23

I checked out some of your youtube vids last night Paul. 
So the 3M consumer stuff really is that good then!


----------



## VA03LET

amazing job, cant believe some people have the cheek to comment on overpricing, if a main dealer put that many hours into working on your car then the bill would be more!! think jealousy is a big part of it,

respect to you paul for your work and commitment to the industry

do you know of anyone else in the world who is targeting the same level of trade as you? or you on your own???


----------



## t_m_evans

great work! i'd be shooting the driver for not looking after such a stunning piece of engineering.


----------



## pod_4

thats some awesome correction work there mate. good video!


----------



## absolute

fabulous work Paul, and nice vid, i'm a little embarrassed about the negative comments regarding price. I personally quite like knowing.


----------



## Ultimate Shine

Nice Video Paul what quality workmanship for a fair price. As i used to sell cars i know that the car before would probably be worth £15000 less that the after shots so customer is quids in, first impressions always matter when buying a car.

People on this site *NEVER* surprise me anymore they just wish there were up there beside you Paul. There should be a section on detailing their handbags:lol:

Loving your wax by the way had to buy best of show so i would stop using it so much:lol:


----------



## tdekany

Stunning post Paul! :thumb::thumb::thumb:

Good to see you posting on DW again.


----------



## G105ALY

Stunning work as usual. Always good to have you onboard dw. I read a report about you in the daily mail a couple of years back and have followed your work since then. Well done for managing to stay out of the cost "discussions" on this thread too. The sign of a true pro. Keep these write-ups / videos coming!

Alex


----------



## Knight Rider

Well, your names apt "Miracle Detail" , on that RR, :thumb:


----------



## Gandi

Stunning Work, couldnt give 2 fecks about the price TBH, and i dont see why any one needed to comment, its frankly none of your business why paul charges what he does.

The way i look at it, a % of us myslef included wouldnt even be here let alone no what detailing is if it wasnt for the exposer Paul and others gave deatiling all those years ago.

Rregardelss of the politics and what went on with other parties, Paul and others brought detailing in the U.K in the mainstream.

He along with PB and most of the other Pros on heres work is 2nd to none so why does it matter what he charges, if you want the best you pay the price.


----------



## dominic84

Strange it seems my perfectly valid point has recently been removed, is this a web forum or chinese google?


----------



## PJS

Nice work Paul - as if it needed saying!
Just out of idle curiosity, do you wipe down after each stage of refinement, or just at the end, once the final finishing has been done?
If not IPA, what do you use instead?

I ask since it's known that FC+ has fillers, which bond very stubbornly to the paintwork, hence why I choose not to use it.


----------



## Ebbe J

PJS said:


> I ask since it's known that FC+ has fillers, which bond very stubbornly to the paintwork, hence why I choose not to use it.


Try using a silicone remover such as 1Z's Acrysol. For some polishes I don't find IPA strong enough.

Kind regards,

Ebbe


----------



## Miracle Detail

PJS said:


> Nice work Paul - as if it needed saying!
> Just out of idle curiosity, do you wipe down after each stage of refinement, or just at the end, once the final finishing has been done?
> If not IPA, what do you use instead?
> 
> I ask since it's known that FC+ has fillers, which bond very stubbornly to the paintwork, hence why I choose not to use it.


FC+ doesn't have fillers! 

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## amiller

Miracle Detail said:


> FC+ doesn't have fillers!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul
> Miracle Detail.


But it can fill swirls (like most polishes) ?


----------



## Miracle Detail

G105ALY said:


> Stunning work as usual. Always good to have you onboard dw. I read a report about you in the daily mail a couple of years back and have followed your work since then. Well done for managing to stay out of the cost "discussions" on this thread too. The sign of a true pro. Keep these write-ups / videos coming!
> 
> Alex


Thanks Alex :thumb:

What this one -


----------



## PJS

Miracle Detail said:


> FC+ doesn't have fillers!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul
> Miracle Detail.


I would have to beg to differ - http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=813403
Have a read at the last but one reply (the long one!)

Don't misunderstand Paul, I'm not trying to trip you up or suggest you've got anything less than absolute correction, just curious to know what you use to make sure you're getting all the correction.


----------



## drainaudio

Tiauguinho said:


> That is true Kev, it is not needed, but stating the cost on the Thread Title is, as someone else said, pretentious. So not surprised someone picked on that.


Only pretentious if the individual concerned wasn't considered pretty much the most (or one of the most) high-end detailers out there..

The haters should be happy that Paul takes the time out to actually bother posting on this forum as frankly I'm sure his spare time is pretty scarce.

But hey that's the good old UK - don't praise someone for actually excelling (or possibly learn from them)......slag them off instead......I mean, how dare they actually work bloody hard/be extremely good at something


----------



## Kelly @ KDS

Miracle Detail said:


> FC+ doesn't have fillers!
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul
> Miracle Detail.


Hi Paul nice to see you back on DW :thumb: ,

we never did meet after the emails you sent me a few years back asking to do so , one day i am sure we will :buffer:

Still have the many emails printed and laminated on the wall from yourself in my personal office which you was asking all about the processes and products i used to detail and how do i wet sand and what equipment do i use , i think in the end the only thing you did not ask was my inside leg measurement :lol:

still thats a few years back and things have changed , your now in a unit for one and lepsons are refurbing your wheels too :thumb:

Anyway 2 things love some of the cars you get to work mate :thumb:

and lastly compounds do have fillers , just like pre wax cleaners and waxes themselves will fill , i found Z2 to be the most honest sealent out with regards to no filling action .

Done many tests about the filling action of compounds as can be viewed here and well worth a read

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159169&highlight=kdskeltec

All the best Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## glymauto

7k for a detail. Thats a lot of money.

Or is it....

He's working on a vehicle worth considerably more than the average house. One false move and he's looking at a bill to 'make good' far in excess *TEN TIMES* his bill.

Hands up anyone who would risk their house and their business for 7k (less costs)?

These pro detailers have balls of steel (and the skills to match) to even think of touching some of these cars.

Paul, stunning job. It looks brand new!


----------



## Braz11

i must say its looking really good.. but i cant get my head around a £7,000 detail? 
I mean 80 hours of detailing on a car is hard work and results must be mind blowing but just seems a bit silly the price surely? 

Good Work though buddy !


----------



## 6FIEND

I have a question. It may sound like I'm sniping, but really I'm just curious - so please read it in the nicest possible tone of voice 

"What percentage of the 80hrs was spent detailing the vehicle versus photographing/filming the job?"

I ask because it just dawned on me that I've already spent over 15min watching Youtube footage that covers only a tiny fraction of the job... (ie. the inspection and 50:50 clips) and even then, it's evident that some time has been spent getting ready for the 'shoot' Eg. strapping wheels onto your tripod for the panning shots.

I know myself, when I set out to do a "big job", that it's not unsusal for me to take 4-500 shots and this usually adds a few hours to the time taken - and I'm just talking about point-and-click photography... Watching you spend 5 minutes filming a 50:50 has piqued my interest in just how much time is taken behind the camera and how much is spent detailing?

Whatever the answer, that's a great turnaround on the RR and fantastic to see the results of your work.

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Guest

glymauto said:


> 7k for a detail. Thats a lot of money.
> 
> Or is it....
> 
> He's working on a vehicle worth considerably more than the average house. One false move and he's looking at a bill to 'make good' far in excess *TEN TIMES* his bill.
> 
> Hands up anyone who would risk their house and their business for 7k (less costs)?
> 
> These pro detailers have balls of steel (and the skills to match) to even think of touching some of these cars.
> 
> Paul, stunning job. It looks brand new!


I doubt he is risking his house and business every time he machine polishes a car. A mishap wouldn't result in him being homeless. I'm sure he has had one or two along the line like everyone and he still seems to be doing alright.

Paul obvioulsy knows what he's doing but if he was to have a mishap I doubt it would cost 7k a panel.


----------



## Guest

Braz11 said:


> i must say its looking really good.. but i cant get my head around a £7,000 detail?
> I mean 80 hours of detailing on a car is hard work and results must be mind blowing but just seems a bit silly the price surely?
> 
> Good Work though buddy !


Someone said well done Paul for staying out of the price discussion but he started it by putting it in the title and it had the desired effect. I don't think he has to respond and try and justify it to anyone. I'd rather pay him 7k than 30k for a respray if I had that car.

How is it silly? If it took him a day and it was 7k then it would be silly. I'm sure his hourly rate is a lot less than the dealer of most of the cars he works on. Infact it's probably less than vauxhall's hourly rate in that area.

I'm pretty sure owners of these cars get bills for 7k when it's in being serviced / repaired.


----------



## Guest

I wondered about the wipe down myself as I find if using FC+ it fills more if you don't put pressure on the head of the machine to work the compound more - found by doing an IPA wipedown after testing 2 areas with different pressures. 

Great work by the way. Although hard work I'm sure it would have been very satisfying to see the amazing transformation.


----------



## DTAILA

Excellent work Paul.


----------



## PugIain

Excellent work,You deserve to charge £7k for having the cajones to sand a Roller!
Most Ive ever charged is £30 lol for an 07 Octavia VRS.Maybe under charged given I was at it 9 hours.


----------



## Miracle Detail

This detail was the craziest to date, quiet an old one now, done last year, ended up polishing the underside of this Morgan Aeromax for 20 hours plus, detail in all took over 85 hours.






Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


----------



## paddy328

nice vid. Was it for a concours prep?

what were those two tone pads you were using, were they lake country ones?


----------



## Walesy.

Miracle Detail said:


> This detail was the craziest to date, quiet an old one now, done last year, ended up polishing the underside of this Morgan Aeromax for 20 hours plus, detail in all took over 85 hours.
> 
> YouTube- Miracle Detail - 85 hour detail on Morgan Aeromax
> 
> Kind Regards
> Paul Dalton
> 
> Miracle Detail.
> Tel: 07788-441150
> Office: 07788-441150
> Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
> Email: [email protected]
> Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
> Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
> Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
> Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail


The underside???

I bet that was a pain on the back side to do?


----------



## Miracle Detail

Here's another video of it -


----------



## Walesy.

I think this is Mr Hammonds car?


----------



## Miracle Detail

Walesy. said:


> I think this is Mr Hammonds car?


No, not Hammonds


----------



## Walesy.

Miracle Detail said:


> No, not Hammonds


The reg looked familiar for some reason bud, I may have seen pics of it on another forum or something.

Plus there is no booster seat.


----------



## markbigears

why don't you ever answer peoples detailing questions?


----------



## -Kev-

markbigears said:


> why don't you ever answer peoples detailing questions?


if you look through his other threads, you'll see Paul does answer questions


----------



## Miracle Detail

Depends if there sensible questions...


----------



## dominic32

Miracle Detail said:


> Depends if there sensible questions...


top answer :thumb:


----------



## markbigears

sorry, don't see an answer to Emerald detailings question?


----------



## Miracle Detail

Emerald Detailing said:


> nice vid. Was it for a concours prep?
> 
> what were those two tone pads you were using, were they lake country ones?


Yes, and it won, and no, prototype pads.


----------



## markbigears

Many thanks for the reply


----------



## -Kev-

emerald only posted his question an hour ago - give Paul a chance


----------



## VA03LET

excuse me if all ready been asked or if its knowones business, but are all the cars in your workshop waiting for you to work on, or do you have some sort of arrangement with your customers that you kinda store and look after them when they dont require them??? cause if there waiting it looks like you could have about 8 months work there waithing!!lol

again good work, morgan looked lovely


----------



## Miracle Detail

VA03LET said:


> excuse me if all ready been asked or if its knowones business, but are all the cars in your workshop waiting for you to work on, or do you have some sort of arrangement with your customers that you kinda store and look after them when they dont require them??? cause if there waiting it looks like you could have about 8 months work there waithing!!lol
> 
> again good work, morgan looked lovely


Most of them are my clients cars. Some are stored here. Some are mine.

Kind Regards
Paul
Miracle Detail.


----------



## absolute

did you get what you were looking for by posting that?

{cringing}



kdskeltec said:


> Hi Paul nice to see you back on DW :thumb: ,
> 
> we never did meet after the emails you sent me a few years back asking to do so , one day i am sure we will :buffer:
> 
> Still have the many emails printed and laminated on the wall from yourself in my personal office which you was asking all about the processes and products i used to detail and how do i wet sand and what equipment do i use , i think in the end the only thing you did not ask was my inside leg measurement :lol:
> 
> still thats a few years back and things have changed , your now in a unit for one and lepsons are refurbing your wheels too :thumb:
> 
> Anyway 2 things love some of the cars you get to work mate :thumb:
> 
> and lastly compounds do have fillers , just like pre wax cleaners and waxes themselves will fill , i found Z2 to be the most honest sealent out with regards to no filling action .
> 
> Done many tests about the filling action of compounds as can be viewed here and well worth a read
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=159169&highlight=kdskeltec
> 
> All the best Kelly
> 
> www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## G style

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho outstanding mate and love the vid touch great idea....Top watching infact mite watch that again.:thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Saqib200

Miracle Detail said:


> Here's another video of it -
> 
> YouTube- Miracle Detail - Morgan Aeromax


Hi.. Just a request, could you put new cars/details in new threads, not in old threads. It's easier for all to find your work that way.

Thank you.


----------



## Guest

absolute said:


> did you get what you were looking for by posting that?
> 
> {cringing}


I think it shows that everyone has to learn to begin with and all he did was ask questions of (one of) the best detailers around.

Think you will find all the "pro's" ring each other for help/tips :thumb:


----------



## perfectcar

Incredible work:thumb:


----------



## Crook2001

incredible


----------



## puss




----------



## Deniance

bloody hell its 2.45am, ive just read all31 pages, lol, good read tho, top class work, top end of the scale, i would love to be in your shoes some amazing cars, faultless


----------



## Alzak

nice write up and this job is just amazing


----------



## 3976

Exceptional as always, Paul.

I would, however, like to express my extreme dislike of your detailing video featured on 5th Gear several years ago. This was the sole reason for my lack of money on a monthly basis and the years of lost hours spent in my garage, detailing my and other peoples' cars...

 :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

JD said:


> Exceptional as always, Paul.
> 
> I would, however, like to express my extreme dislike of your detailing video featured on 5th Gear several years ago. This was the sole reason for my lack of money on a monthly basis and the years of lost hours spent in my garage, detailing my and other peoples' cars...
> 
> :thumb:


pmsl :thumb:


----------



## Danny B

Like all your work Paul, amazing job :thumb:


----------



## Miracle Detail

Danny B said:


> Like all your work Paul, amazing job :thumb:


Thanks Danny :thumb:


----------



## Braz11

Results are mindblowing!! i must say! 
The finish is like glass litrally! But i cant get my head round why its £7,000 for a Full Detail? Maybe £1,000 yeah fair enough.. 

If i asked the question could you detail someones Renualt Clio 1999.. how much would you charge?


----------



## Miracle Detail

Braz11 said:


> Results are mindblowing!! i must say!
> The finish is like glass litrally! But i cant get my head round why its £7,000 for a Full Detail? Maybe £1,000 yeah fair enough..
> 
> If i asked the question could you detail someones Renualt Clio 1999.. how much would you charge?


I charge £75 +VAT per hour for all my work, and the Phantom is a BIG car.

I have detailed a Renault Clio before, and I think that took about 10 hours, so £881.25 inc VAT and client was over the moon to say the least!

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
3M car care: http://www.3mcarcare.co.uk/ 
3M car care competition: http://www.thecleanestcar.com/


----------



## SilentSamurai

beautiful job sir! 

I for one thank you for posting how much it cost. Imagine if it was a TVR. The paint job for a TVR is close to $35,000-$40,000. Im sure anyone would gladly pay $10,000 then $40k any day. 

Cheers.
Adam


----------



## ahaydock

Great stuff :thumb:


----------



## MrLOL

Miracle Detail said:


> I charge £75 +VAT per hour for all my work, and the Phantom is a BIG car.


When you consider that owners of cars like these will be taking their cars to dealers who charge upwards of £150 an hour ... You could argue that your rates are somewhat cheap


----------



## 1984clg

Excellent Video:thumb:


----------



## markp2

nick_mcuk said:


> No cos I havent got the balls to charge that much...I have some morals  (joke)
> 
> I dont know if its a harsh comment...but £7k for 7h work....come on you cant be serious....I dont think that needed to be put in the thread...little bit of showmanship if you ask me...no wonder it puts peoples backs up!


Just wonder how much the guy with the rolls charges people to do whatever he does...looks to me like he has the money paul has the skill... in my book seems like everyones happy


----------



## BlackCat

£75 per hour compared to my local Fraud dealer (not a typo) who charges over £100 per hour even if it's the young YTS kid doing the work, seems very reasonable to me!


----------



## markp2

woodym3 said:


> i can understand why the 7k was in the title.. marketing, exposure etc, but also inland revenue and customs and excise now know how much he is charging. im not saying anything underhand is going on but you never know who is reading this thread.. p.s. stunning work, i think we would all like to get to that level !


well i work for inland rev (joke) and I will not come knocking Paul if you detail my Veccie free of charge of course. Great work mate btw


----------



## 3976

Audi charge me £108+VAT to work on my car. And they don't take care of it. In fact they miss things and have actually caused damage in the past!!

You get what you pay for and with Paul's work being the highest of class, as a detailing "no one touches my car but me" freak, I would happily pay to have him touch my car!


----------



## Superspec

How could someone let their car get into that state in the first place? Looks like someone went to work on bird crap with a scouring pad! 

Fantastic work.....


----------



## Jason123

Great work paul well done! Loads of balls working on prestige cars


----------



## -Kev-

Jason123 said:


> Great work paul well done! Loads of balls working on prestige cars


he's been doing it for long enough


----------



## ak07

i think this thread is about the work he is doing on the cars, not prices really, but then agian he did title it 7k detail,,hmm


----------



## Magic Detail

He openly advertises the fact he charges £75/hr. It's on his website. 93hrs work on the Rolls. We see plenty of 50+ hour details from all the top names on this site. He's earnt the right to charge that amount after all these years of working at the highest level. Comparable to main dealers who charge the earth for seemingly poor service, £100+ to work on an _Audi_, and usually the work is carried out by a mechanic who was a tyre fitter last week??? I think his labour rate is good VFM :thumb:


----------



## TIODGE

WOW..

pardon my ignorance but i had never heard of you or your company.
now my eyes are WIDE open lol you defo have another follower your work is second to none..


----------



## BEADING SHINY

awesome as ever Paul :thumb:


----------



## toomanycitroens

Why all the negative vibes about the cost?
That is quality work without a doubt on a top end very abused motor.
£75.00 PH. So what, you pay £30.00 for a Kwik fitter straight out of the school for 'could'nt care less'.
Great job mate, I love it.


----------



## johnwoo

Great detail! What a nice 50/50 shots. The car was abused by her owner!


----------



## renniks

I've just read this thread and all I can say is WOW!

MD, the hourly rate you charge is too low. I'm sure you probably already think this way, but anybody moaning about your hourly rate clearly isn't the type of people you want to be interested in doing business with. £75ph is stupidly cheap considering the cost of the products used.

The detail in the OP is just amazing, truly inspirational. Your work ethic deserves the pinnacle you've reached :thumb:


----------



## Mark

Am glad the price has been told as i often think how much a pro would charge for a top detail.:thumb:


----------



## T25DOC

Paul - as usual a cracking job and a great write up.....thank you for sharing....


----------



## Wingy16v

wow thats fantastic!


----------



## Miracle Detail

renniks said:


> I've just read this thread and all I can say is WOW!
> 
> MD, the hourly rate you charge is too low. I'm sure you probably already think this way, but anybody moaning about your hourly rate clearly isn't the type of people you want to be interested in doing business with. £75ph is stupidly cheap considering the cost of the products used.
> 
> The detail in the OP is just amazing, truly inspirational. Your work ethic deserves the pinnacle you've reached :thumb:


Thanks Renniks for the kind comments!


----------



## Miracle Detail

T25DOC said:


> Paul - as usual a cracking job and a great write up.....thank you for sharing....


No problem. Thank you.

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## bentley300

As a noob it is great to see such an expert at work and the 50/50's are just amazing,
I have had a company for 22 years (nothing to do with detailing) and I'm sometimes accused of charging too much for the work we do... But people seem to forget, if it was that easy everybody would be doing it or you could just do it yourself?. But they don't they choose to deal with the experts at the top of their game and for that you pay a price for the work done...
This is an old story below which I think sums the whole £7k thing up.....
Keep up the great posts.

One day in a large factory with a long assembly line a critical machine suddenly stopped working. This brought the entire assembly line to a halt and partially finished products were backed up all through the factory. The company that owned the factory was in a panic as they were losing thousands of dollars for every hour that the factory was shut down.

The chief mechanic was called in and he insisted that there was only one expert who he knew could correct the problem quickly so the expert was called in. When the expert arrived, he was a modest looking man in common work clothes carrying a small toolbox. He examined the halted machine for about ten minutes then removed a hammer from his toolbox. He struck the machine once with the hammer and suddenly the machine started running at full capacity. Goods started moving smoothly down the assembly line at full rate and the factory was back online.

The expert then presented the chief mechanic with a bill for $5000. “This is outrageous!” the mechanic exclaimed “5000 dollars to hit a machine with a hammer?” The expert replied “Oh, let me itemize that bill for you.” and presented the chief mechanic with the following itemized invoice:


Hitting machine with hammer ….…………$5.00
Knowing where to hit machine ….…$4995.00

Best
Mark


----------



## Miracle Detail

bentley300 said:


> As a noob it is great to see such an expert at work and the 50/50's are just amazing,
> I have had a company for 22 years (nothing to do with detailing) and I'm sometimes accused of charging too much for the work we do... But people seem to forget, if it was that easy everybody would be doing it or you could just do it yourself?. But they don't they choose to deal with the experts at the top of their game and for that you pay a price for the work done...
> This is an old story below which I think sums the whole £7k thing up.....
> Keep up the great posts.
> 
> One day in a large factory with a long assembly line a critical machine suddenly stopped working. This brought the entire assembly line to a halt and partially finished products were backed up all through the factory. The company that owned the factory was in a panic as they were losing thousands of dollars for every hour that the factory was shut down.
> 
> The chief mechanic was called in and he insisted that there was only one expert who he knew could correct the problem quickly so the expert was called in. When the expert arrived, he was a modest looking man in common work clothes carrying a small toolbox. He examined the halted machine for about ten minutes then removed a hammer from his toolbox. He struck the machine once with the hammer and suddenly the machine started running at full capacity. Goods started moving smoothly down the assembly line at full rate and the factory was back online.
> 
> The expert then presented the chief mechanic with a bill for $5000. "This is outrageous!" the mechanic exclaimed "5000 dollars to hit a machine with a hammer?" The expert replied "Oh, let me itemize that bill for you." and presented the chief mechanic with the following itemized invoice:
> 
> Hitting machine with hammer ….…………$5.00
> Knowing where to hit machine ….…$4995.00
> 
> Best
> Mark


PMSL!!

Kind Regards
Paul


----------



## Racer

bentley300 said:


> As a noob it is great to see such an expert at work and the 50/50's are just amazing,
> I have had a company for 22 years (nothing to do with detailing) and I'm sometimes accused of charging too much for the work we do... But people seem to forget, if it was that easy everybody would be doing it or you could just do it yourself?. But they don't they choose to deal with the experts at the top of their game and for that you pay a price for the work done...
> This is an old story below which I think sums the whole £7k thing up.....
> Keep up the great posts.
> 
> One day in a large factory with a long assembly line a critical machine suddenly stopped working. This brought the entire assembly line to a halt and partially finished products were backed up all through the factory. The company that owned the factory was in a panic as they were losing thousands of dollars for every hour that the factory was shut down.
> 
> The chief mechanic was called in and he insisted that there was only one expert who he knew could correct the problem quickly so the expert was called in. When the expert arrived, he was a modest looking man in common work clothes carrying a small toolbox. He examined the halted machine for about ten minutes then removed a hammer from his toolbox. He struck the machine once with the hammer and suddenly the machine started running at full capacity. Goods started moving smoothly down the assembly line at full rate and the factory was back online.
> 
> The expert then presented the chief mechanic with a bill for $5000. "This is outrageous!" the mechanic exclaimed "5000 dollars to hit a machine with a hammer?" The expert replied "Oh, let me itemize that bill for you." and presented the chief mechanic with the following itemized invoice:
> 
> Hitting machine with hammer ….…………$5.00
> Knowing where to hit machine ….…$4995.00
> 
> Best
> Mark


Amazing Story

That sums it all up :thumb:


----------



## Brian.

Simply outstanding all round,Paul - the Phantom was a phenomenal turn around!

As for the whole £75 per hour + VAT. I don't think it's too expensive at all and the car dealership/tradesman comparison's are spot on to back this up. Likewise, I think a few people have missed a vital point, you don't get to charge those types of prices unless you're good at what you do/the dogs boabby/porn star's **** etc. Likewise, I'm almost certain that all of that doesn't go in the pocket, If it was me, i'd take a wee wage for myself then have a "company" pot of cash to help keep it going/improve things! 

I am sure Paul did not start out charging those types of prices and it might well have been £25 an hour for all I know? Only hard work and extended knowledge will have got him where he is today. I think we should all take our hats off to him rather than slate him for the prices because I'm sure many of you have been influenced by him too.

I think it was a certain Bugatti Veyron by Paul that tipped me over the edge and started to wondered why I owned anything with a car plan label :lol:


----------



## danielhoworth

Huge improvement car looks the muts nuts!
And tbh £75 an hour isn't at all an expensive rate for almost anyone in a trade so to speak, especially when this includes the cost of the premium products involved. Yes 7k seems steep for a detail but if the amount of work has been done then the price will be just that. 
Great transformation and work bet the owner was chuffed


----------



## mbrad_26

PJS said:


> I would have to beg to differ - http://www.pistonheads.co.uk/gassing/topic.asp?h=0&t=813403
> Have a read at the last but one reply (the long one!)
> 
> Don't misunderstand Paul, I'm not trying to trip you up or suggest you've got anything less than absolute correction, just curious to know what you use to make sure you're getting all the correction.


I think he was referring to the fact that it doesn't contain *fillers*, as a special product designed to fill and hide defects, wich is difrent, IMO, from the oils carrying the polish particles in FC+ that are acting as a filler.


----------



## Rob_Quads

£75/h is not a great amount. 

You try going and empoying a top software engineer for that (I know we bill our guys out at around £1300 a day)

Go look at what some CEOs are on per hour and you will be staggered. If your at the top of the game you often get rewards (granted some really don't do much for thier money but others have spent years learning and earning that point in time)


----------



## jonjay

Brilliant work period. Keep doing your thing Paul.

For the haters. *warning explicit language


----------



## mr mint

I dont think i have ever seen that much paint damage on a car in my life...7K!!! and the rest, ...good job as always Paul. Get some more vids up


----------



## DaveDesign

nice turn around, that was in a really sh*t state before. Im sure the owner probably pi**ed himself with joy on collection.:thumb:


----------



## uzi-blue

Amazing job, just a stunning turn around. :argie:


----------



## Superspec

I love this detail, I always use it to show uneducated people what detailing is. And then tell them that I am not now, or ever likely to be, that good!!

Stunning work. I'll carry on practising


----------



## Miracle Detail

Superspec said:


> I love this detail, I always use it to show uneducated people what detailing is. And then tell them that I am not now, or ever likely to be, that good!!
> 
> Stunning work. I'll carry on practising


Thanks Superspec.


----------



## B&B Autostyle

Agreed,something to aspire to! Awesome as usual.


----------



## Derekh929

I think the correction is amazing how many years did it take you to learn correction at that level loving the video I have noticed detailing photography great on here thanks for sharing your work


----------

